# Nights out in Dubai



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I know some of you are experts on this one....!

I have a friend over from UK so have arranged to escape from my kids & hubby and have a single girls night out so as this is a rare occurance, I am looking to tap into your knowledge of where is good tomorrow (Friday) night. Thought of possibly doing the madinat followed by Sanctuary any thoughts on the music/ crowds I'm likely to find and alternative suggestions would be much appreciated!!

Thanks

DW


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

an alternative suggestion could be irish village for drinks before going to sanctuary, though it is kind of far out from the marina side and hi marc!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

not much, trying to survive at work! what about you


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, slow here too in general but used to be way too active 5-6 months ago now we deal with tenders that don't turn into reality all day long


----------

